# CC-Rennen in Hainstadt-Hainburg 8.11.2009



## Adrenalino (6. Oktober 2009)

Alle Jahre wieder.......

Wer hat noch nicht genug, wer will nochmal?

Dieses CC-Rennen des MSC-Hainstadt "Rund um den Katzenbuckel" findet am Sonntag, 8.11.2009 statt. Infos im Web gibts keine, dafür bei mir weil ich ein so netter Jung bin   ( bekomme jedes Jahr ne Ausschreibung ).

Strecke: 3km Rundkurs, keine Steigungen,Waldwege, Trails ( Sand!! )

Die Strecke ist zu 90% identisch mit der Strecke auf der bis 2003 die Hessische Saisoneröffnung im CC stattfand, damals veranstaltet vom RFC Moevia. Prominente Starter waren u.a. Wolfram Kurschat, Ralph Berner.....
Konditionell ein hartes Rennen!

Startzeiten:

10 Uhr Senioren, Jg.73 und älter, Rennlänge 50 Min+1 Runde 
10:15 Uhr Damen, jg.89 und älter, Rennlänge 30Min+1 Runde
11:15 Uhr Männliche Jugend, Jg.92/93, Rennlänge 3 Runden
11:15Uhr Junioren, Jg.90/91, Rennlänge 30Min+1 Runde
11:15Uhr Juniorinnen/weibliche Jugend, Jg.90-93, Rennlänge30Min+1 Runde
11:15 Uhr Schüler, Jg.94/95, Rennlänge 3 Runden
11:15 Uhr Schülerinnen u.U13 weibl, Jg.94 u.jünger, Rennlänge 2 Runden
13 Uhr U13 männl. Jg.96 u.jünger, Rennlänge 2 Runden
13:30 Uhr Herren, Jg. 89 u.älter, Rennlänge 50 Min+1 Runde

Startgebühr 5-10 Euro nach Klasse, Nachmeldegebühr 2,50 Euro bis 1 Std.vor Start, für das Senioren Rennen bis 9:30 Uhr.

Duschen und Bike-Waschplatz vorhanden.

Start und Anmeldung ist am Sportzentrum in Hainburg Ortsteil Hainstadt, Ausschilderung ab dem Bahnübergang.


----------



## trinkdöner (12. Oktober 2009)

Hi, gibts da einen Streckenplan?
Grüsse, Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (16. Oktober 2009)

trinkdöner schrieb:


> Hi, gibts da einen Streckenplan?
> Grüsse, Sebastian



Jane, eben nicht, weils eben keine Infos im Netz gibt. Ich kann aber mal versuchen die Strecke aus dem Gedächtnis heraus in ne Karte einzuzeichnen, ich bin allerdings nicht darüber unterrichtet ob es Streckenänderungen gegeben hat gegenüber 2008 oder so.....


----------



## trinkdöner (16. Oktober 2009)

Das wäre klasse!
Fährst Du mit?


----------



## Adrenalino (16. Oktober 2009)

trinkdöner schrieb:


> Das wäre klasse!
> Fährst Du mit?



Hmm.....weiß noch net.....evtl......ma sehn obs in meine Vorbereitung passt.


----------



## Adrenalino (16. Oktober 2009)

So....dann wollen wir mal sehen ob das funzt : ich übernehme wie gesagt keine Garantie für die Richtigkeit der Strecke!

http://maps.google.de/maps/ms?hl=de&ie=UTF8&msa=0&msid=116713873671427219406.0004760f97195e624363f&ll=50.07888,8.920201&spn=0.006169,0.013711&t=h&z=16


----------



## prozak (16. Oktober 2009)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> ....keine Steigungen,Waldwege, Trails ( Sand!! )


hört sich an wie die Albgold trophy in münsingen 




Adrenalino schrieb:


> ....Konditionell ein hartes Rennen!....


 warum?

wär nämlich, aufgrund der entfernung, schon ein interessantes rennen.


----------



## theobviousfaker (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich werd da womöglich auch mitfahren. Aufgrund dummer Zufälle hab ich meine Dosis CC-Rennen noch nicht erreicht für dieses (für mich Einsteiger-)Jahr. Außerdem: Schlammpackung


----------



## Adrenalino (17. Oktober 2009)

prozak schrieb:


> hört sich an wie die Albgold trophy in münsingen
> 
> 
> warum?
> ...



Ganz einfach, weils halt flach ist hilft nur kurbeln bis der Arzt kommt um sich entscheidend abzusetzen und ne gute Platzierung rauszufahren!  Daher konditionell schwer.

Auf hügeligen/bergigen Kursen kann man sich ja manchmal Vorteile an Steigungen oder Abfahrten verschaffen. Da das hier fehlt sind quasi "Zeitfahrer" gefragt


----------



## prozak (17. Oktober 2009)

ach so. hat sich für mich jetzt eh erledigt, weil ich eben festgestellt habe, dass ich das ganze WE in paris bin. da fällt dann auch gleich der nightrider in WI tags zuvor mit flach


----------



## trinkdöner (20. Oktober 2009)

Danke für die Karte - ich schau mir die Strecke heut abend mal an..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobi91 (30. September 2010)

Findet es dieses jahr wieder statt?


----------



## Adrenalino (7. Oktober 2010)

Tobi91 schrieb:


> Findet es dieses jahr wieder statt?



Ja : http://www.hainburg.de/aktuelles/ve...-sport-club-hainstadt-mountainbikerennen.html

Mehr Infos wie immer nicht vorhanden. Dieses Jahr habe ich auch bisher keine Ausschreibung erhalten, daher müssten Interessierte sich direkt an den Verein wenden um z.b. Startzeiten usw. zu erfahren


----------

